# sponge filters with sand?



## FrankFishy (Sep 6, 2011)

I am in the process of setting up a 35 gallon (tall) african cichlid tank, right now Im still cleaning the sand but I was wondering if sponge filters work well in sand I have a Deep blue professional prosponge "system 40", I was wanting to hook up in this tank. Would you recommend or should I use a different filtration system? :fish:


----------



## DFishFox (Sep 27, 2011)

Bet it wouldn't matter if you prop the sponge up on something. I asked a question about the power of sponge filters and someone mentioned it is ideal to keep them elevated in deeper tanks to maximize how effective it is based off depth pressure. Even if you don't have a deep tank, I'd imagine you could raise it 2" off the sand and it will be fine. My africans usually only stir the sand significantly if they are within about 2" from the substrate surface. Can't imagine the suction form the sponge filter being much more turbulent than them (at the bottom edges at least).

Maybe someone has exp with both sand and sponge will say an air powered sponge is too strong and needs to be further..

I think there should be more concern about the size of your tank with africans, hopefully you dont plan on the most aggressive Mbuna species.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> Deep blue professional prosponge "system 40"


That one comes with something of a stand, but not a bad idea to elevate it a bit more so whatever is driving it will have an easier time. Unless you have a deep sand bed with heavy diggers, I've not found sand and sponge filters to be a bad mix.

I'd agree tank size is a concern for african cichlids. What are the dimension and what specifically were you thinking of keeping?


----------



## FrankFishy (Sep 6, 2011)

I have 3 tank full of cichlids 125g,55g,55hex, i wanted to experiment with sand & I had an extra 35 gallon tank i was thinking about tring to breed my two Aulonocara "German Red". I have had luck breeding my electric yellows, and my convicts havent stop breed for the past three years :dancing:


----------



## DFishFox (Sep 27, 2011)

I've read that Neolamprologus Brichardi or Neolamprologus Pulcher are schooling fish that are best kept in a species only tank, AND are Pretty African Cichlids :wink:


----------



## k19smith (Sep 6, 2005)

I run sponge filters with sand, I do unplug them if I'm going to be stirring the sand up a bunch it won't hurt them and you can just squeeze them out in a bucket of tank water I just prefer to turn them off to save me the trouble.


----------



## FrankFishy (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone i think im going to give it a shot


----------

